# Stains On Old Aquarium



## dpoling (May 18, 2009)

I have an old aquarium that I am trying to clean the water stains out of and I am having no luck. I think the tank is old and the stains have been there a LONG time. I have tried vinegar soaked sponges and lemon juice. But I haven't actually scrubbed because I don't want to scratch it-is there a safe way or pad you can use to scrub?

Does anyone have any suggestions? 

I came across "Spot-X" hard water stain remover. Anyone had any success with this product?

Thanks for any advice!

-Dan


----------



## bloodraven (Mar 8, 2009)

Lemon and a razor blade. Take a lemon wedge, rub it on the stain, follow up with a razor blade...should be good to go!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I use CLR on my tanks, spray it on and use scrubber sponge to clean it off, rinse tank well, then use soap and water to thoroughly clean out residue. Suggest using gloves as one time I did not and lost a fingernail, it was freaky,I have used this cleaning method for at least 10 years with no problems, Bill


----------



## dpoling (May 18, 2009)

I will try the razor blades tonight.

What is "CLR"-Bleach?

Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

CLR is calcium,lime,rust remover used in household cleaning , sold in grocery stores in the cleaning sections.


----------



## Fini (Sep 14, 2008)

vinegar and a razor works too.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> I use CLR on my tanks, spray it on and use scrubber sponge to clean it off, rinse tank well, then use soap and water to thoroughly clean out residue. Suggest using gloves as one time I did not and lost a fingernail, it was freaky,I have used this cleaning method for at least 10 years with no problems, Bill


 
Wow Bill, Thats kind of gross! lol Thanks for the info though. 


I use warm vinegar and a razor, there is only one tank I can't get clean and I think the marks are etched in. I will try some CLR on it, WITH GLOVES, of course.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

if your tank is glass you should be ok to scrub pretty hard glass is tough stuff ive done it a few times since my first 4 where second hand.


----------



## Ratman667 (Jun 3, 2009)

This is as good a place as any for my first post I guess.

I came across this today. I have four fire belly toads and I decided to change the setup in their habitat, so I gave it a good cleaning. All I used is warm water, dawn dish soap and the rough side of a sponge. It was my intent to just get the dirt off so silicone would stick, but I noticed after it dried that there wasn't any water spots where I washed. I went back and washed the entire front and both sides. Now they look new again. 

I feel that I should mention that my water stains are from me spraying the tank and have only been accumulating since January.


----------



## dancjoseph (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a 55 gallon tank that I got used that was pretty bad. I put about half a gallon of vinegar in the tank, filled the balance with water, and then ran a small pump in it to circulate the water. About a week later I emptied the tank and everything wiped right off.


----------

